# Nicotine stains bleeding through newly painted ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should have been primed with an oil based primer before the paint.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

For sure you used the Alcohol based pigmented shellac BIN? That usually stops it cold. The only thing I can think is that you had skips or something in the BIN coat that let it get through. 
Is it all over , or just in spots?
What kind of ceiling- flat/ knock down/ popcorn?


----------



## RobynSN (Nov 3, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> For sure you used the Alcohol based pigmented shellac BIN? That usually stops it cold. The only thing I can think is that you had skips or something in the BIN coat that let it get through.
> Is it all over , or just in spots?
> What kind of ceiling- flat/ knock down/ popcorn?


Yes 100% sure it was the shellac BIN primer. It isn't everywhere, just a few small areas. It could be possible that that those areas weren't coated thick enough, I suppose. The ceiling is flat. So a full thick re-coat of the BIN might do the trick? What ceiling paint would you recommend?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Try this. Just spot an area that is showing with the BIN, let dry (1/2 hr or more) then respot that with your ceiling paint. See if that gets it. 
If so repeat over all spots- full coat of BIN if you think that would be easier. Then full coat of ceiling paint. 
I don't like Behr in general, their ceiling paint in particular- but in this case it is not the problem. If it was going to bleed, it would through any latex product.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Every thing brush said is true,but, I would let the Bin dry a couple hours or overnight before apply any finish paint


----------



## RobynSN (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I took your suggestion and recovered with BIN and a different ceiling paint and the ceilings look fantastic! Whew. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

With nicotine, one washing is usually insufficient. Preparation is a _RESULT, _not a_ PROCESS_. That being said, do what Brushjockey and Chrisn said and you should be fine...


----------

